# who would join



## bella1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

i was thinking about makeing like the crazy mares of byh because i know there is the crazy pullets of byc and that is really popular i was just wondering who would join if i did make one and if you do not know what that is it is a chat thread were you chat about anything and even just one person posts here i will make it because i really think there should be one on here


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

i am going to go make it it will be up in about an hour or so you can still post here so i know about how many people i will have joining so far


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok i just made it i will do more work on it but click here if you want to join


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 19, 2011)

I would join the crazy goats


----------



## Sunkissed (Jul 20, 2011)

I would join!


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunkissed said:
			
		

> I would join!


go to the thread and join then


----------

